# NB6.5: Fehler beim ausführen einer (Main)Klasse



## tuxedo (17. Feb 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

irgendwas ist mit meinem NetBeans Projekt passiert...

Ich hab eine Swing Desktop Application gebaut. In einem der Packages hab ich eine Utils-Klasse, die ebenfalls eine Main-Methode für Testzwecke enthält.

Klicke ich jetzt im Projekt mit rechts auf diese Klasse und sage "Run File", krieg ich in der Konsole das hier:


```
run:
java.io.IOException: Cannot create folder: /media/CORSAIR/AV_EXCLUDE/Java/NetBeansProjects/CommunityConnector/build/classes/<error>
        at org.netbeans.modules.java.source.usages.BuildArtifactMapperImpl.copyRecursively(BuildArtifactMapperImpl.java:375)
        at org.netbeans.modules.java.source.usages.BuildArtifactMapperImpl.copyRecursively(BuildArtifactMapperImpl.java:390)
        at org.netbeans.modules.java.source.usages.BuildArtifactMapperImpl.ensureBuilt(BuildArtifactMapperImpl.java:249)
        at org.netbeans.modules.java.source.ant.TranslateClassPath.translateEntry(TranslateClassPath.java:142)
        at org.netbeans.modules.java.source.ant.TranslateClassPath.translate(TranslateClassPath.java:101)
        at org.netbeans.modules.java.source.ant.TranslateClassPath.execute(TranslateClassPath.java:91)
        at org.apache.tools.ant.UnknownElement.execute(UnknownElement.java:288)
        at sun.reflect.GeneratedMethodAccessor54.invoke(Unknown Source)
        at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
        at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:597)
        at org.apache.tools.ant.dispatch.DispatchUtils.execute(DispatchUtils.java:106)
        at org.apache.tools.ant.Task.perform(Task.java:348)
        at org.apache.tools.ant.Target.execute(Target.java:357)
        at org.apache.tools.ant.Target.performTasks(Target.java:385)
        at org.apache.tools.ant.Project.executeSortedTargets(Project.java:1337)
        at org.apache.tools.ant.Project.executeTarget(Project.java:1306)
        at org.apache.tools.ant.helper.DefaultExecutor.executeTargets(DefaultExecutor.java:41)
        at org.apache.tools.ant.Project.executeTargets(Project.java:1189)
        at org.apache.tools.ant.module.bridge.impl.BridgeImpl.run(BridgeImpl.java:273)
        at org.apache.tools.ant.module.run.TargetExecutor.run(TargetExecutor.java:499)
        at org.netbeans.core.execution.RunClassThread.run(RunClassThread.java:151)
BUILD FAILED (total time: 1 second)
```

Kein Plan was das soll und woher das auf einmal kommt. Verzeichnisrechte sind jedenfalls (testweise) alle auf "777" (Ubuntu OS).

Any ideas? Google war da bisher auch nicht behilflich.

- Alex


----------



## Wildcard (17. Feb 2009)

Zeig mal wie du den Folder anlegen willst


----------



## tuxedo (17. Feb 2009)

Ich will keinen Folder anlegen (sieht man am Stacktrace weiter unten). Ich will nur die Klasse ausführen. Was der da treibt: Kein Plan. 

clean&build läuft jedenfalls. Nur ausführen kann ich nix (dank diesem ominösen Fehler).

- Alex


----------



## tuxedo (18. Feb 2009)

Hmm, wenn ich den gleichen Projektordner unter Windows XP mit NB6.5 benutze klappt das ausführen.
Irgendwas ist da "verdreht".

- Alex


----------

